# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  Giúp em cắt Alu không đẹp

## quocquan

chào các bạn!
máy mình đang dùng nc studio để cắt alu , lập trình xuất dao chạy bằng artcam ( chạy lệnh 2d profiling) , dao chạy alu (như hình) khi cắt xong dính nhiều ba dớ quá không mượt .mặc dù chỉnh spinle chạy theo chiều thuận hay chiều nghịch vẫn vậy .hình set  nc studio mình set vậy chuẩn chưa còn thiếu sót gì không? ( mình mới sài nc studio nên set còn gà mờ lắm) ,mình up ảnh đính kèm  mong các bạn góp ý giúp mình xem lỗi này là bị gì? phần mềm nc hay artcam . thank các bạn rất nhiểu.

----------


## solero

Thường thì tất cả spindle chị Na thông dụng đều chỉ cho phép chạy thuận (theo chiều kim đồng hồ/theo mũi tên in trên vỏ spindle). Mọi con dao cũng vậy trừ trường hợp đặc biệt. 

Bị xơ như trên 1 là dùng dao sai, 2 là dao cùn, 3 là ngược chiều spindle. Vậy nên controler (NCStudio) ít khi ảnh hướng đến việc xấu đẹp này.

Thông số chạy đẹp:
S: 24000
F: ~2000 (Tùy máy)
Chiều cắt: Clim
Dao cắt: 1 me thẳng phi 2-3

----------


## quocquan

> Thường thì tất cả spindle chị Na thông dụng đều chỉ cho phép chạy thuận (theo chiều kim đồng hồ/theo mũi tên in trên vỏ spindle). Mọi con dao cũng vậy trừ trường hợp đặc biệt. 
> 
> Bị xơ như trên 1 là dùng dao sai, 2 là dao cùn, 3 là ngược chiều spindle. Vậy nên controler (NCStudio) ít khi ảnh hướng đến việc xấu đẹp này.
> 
> Thông số chạy đẹp:
> S: 24000
> F: ~2000 (Tùy máy)
> Chiều cắt: Clim
> Dao cắt: 1 me thẳng phi 2-3


cám ơn bạn solero nhiều nhé

----------

